# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  European Stereotypes

## Maciamo

Here is a famous caricature of European culture diversity. There are even t-shirts and postcards with it. Of course, you should understand the opposite of what's written.

THE PERFECT EUROPEAN SHOULD BE...


Technical ...... as a Portuguese
Humble ...... as a Spaniard
Cooking ...... like a Brit.
Available ...... as a Belgian.
Controlled ...... as an Italian.
Driving ...... like the French
Organized ...... as a Greek
Sober ...... as the Irish.
Humorous ...... as a German.
Generous ...... as a Dutchman.
Discreet ...... as a Dane.
Famous ...... as a Luxembourger.
Talkative ...... as a Finn.
Flexible ...... as a Swede.
Patient ...... as an Austrian.

There is probably an element of truth in all of these... The most easily understandable are for the : British, Irish, Dutch, German, Italian, French and Finn. 

It's easy to find alternatives. We could say "as conciliant as the French", "as conventional as a Brit" or "as light-hearted as a German".  :Poh:

----------


## Malice Mices

That's so true! I'm half german, and people think I'm too serious. I do laugh, I sware!!  :Poh:

----------


## philupthetank86

gosh i wish i where german. im nothing but an american with 1/8 mexican which explanese my last name.

----------

